# Buttercream and gum paste issues



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

I am doing a wedding cake this summer.

My problem is I am limited to commercial buttercream (which can be worked pretty decently after much experimenting) to flat ice the cake but I need to know where to go with the decorations.

The couple wants a cherry blossom theme. I can do that but I need to know which direction would give the best results.

My main concern is I need to know about adhering the flowers to the sides of the cake. My choices are gum paste or piping the buttercream flowers and I'm concerned about the flowers falling off in transport in July. I also don't have the option of assembling it onsite. They will be picking up the tiers and <HOPEFULLY> putting it together at their reception.

What to do what to do?

Thanks
April


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I would do the cherry blossoms in gumpaste attached to floral wire stems. Insert the stem into the cake. Give the couple some extras when they pick up the cake so they can replace any that may get broken during transport/assembly. All such decorations should be removed for service.


----------



## robynlaurel (May 4, 2009)

I second that, but would add that if you can convince them to go with fondant rather than buttercream, assembly will be much less stressful. Any little mishap will show on buttercream-- although if you give them plenty of flowers they can use them as cover-up


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

Sweet...<uh...>

Thank you. I agree but needed validation on this one.

Plus the upside is I can work the gumpaste early.

Thanks

A


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't DARE let customers pick up their wedding cake and set it up themselves. I have a policy that I deliver and set it up, or they don't get a cake. There's just too much that can go wrong. I have seen "civilians" manhandle cakes like they are indestructible and it makes me shudder thinking about it.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Have them sign a paper stating that they are excepting the cake in perfect shape and accept all responsibility for transportation.
I had a nightmare the ONE and ONLY time I let a cake go out without me transporting it, lets say it did not go well!
I received a call from the aunt after the Groom & best man picked up the cake and it was completely destroyed, my assistant and I flew to the site and did the best damage repair we could (given the circumstances) but it was horrifying to see the cake I spent 6.5 hours decorating look like a pile of slop.
Joan


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

Thanks
Yes, we do that. I agree about the mayhem and destruction that unsuspecting clients can inflict. I guess the only thing you can do is take a deep breath and remember that it's going to ultimately get destroyed anyway BUT.....

It's always preferable to let it shine in its' intended function before it does.

We state clearly about non-respomsibility for cakes that the client transports personally. We also do provide explicite instructions about transport and handling. 

We all know the bottom line is a satisfied customer.

April


----------

